# blown out knee = done for a long, long time



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

welp no, but hope you stop posting. haha jp that sucks kiddo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> welp no, but hope you stop posting. haha jp that sucks kiddo.


Stop posting?

Suicide is not an option.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

PopN said:


> Well today was a fun day = ) I essentially blew up my left knee trying some stupid one footed trick. Don't exactly know how everything happened, don't really care to either. All I know is that I tore just about everything in my knee. This also marks the second time I've torn my ACL in my left knee.
> 
> So pissed. Obviously going to opt for surgery, cause there's no way I can't be active. Maybe if I was like 30 or 40 years older I could deal without it, but I'm 17, you know?
> 
> I just don't even know what to say or do at this point... Anyone else ever tear their ACL/MCL/PCL with miniscus damage all at the same time?


My buddy tore his ACL and MCL and he still rides on it  he's 23. the "sports" doctor said theres nothing worse you can do Theres Track runners that run with no ACL's ! Gota get the surgery. He opted to wait for the winter to be over before getting it lol But still if he tweaks his shit he sits out for at least a week. But still rides on it nonetheless.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Shitty beef,

I have had problems with my left knee for ages. It gets sore once in awhile, but not to the extent that I cant do anything. 

I have chronic thumb pain from drumming although


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

PopN said:


> Stop posting?
> 
> Suicide is not an option.


i didnt tell you to kill yourself way to read something no one wrote. i just said hope you stop posting i.e. i hate you.:cheeky4:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

classic triad.. ACL MCL and medial meniscus..... sorry to hear man get better soon


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

PopN said:


> Well today was a fun day = ) I essentially blew up my left knee trying some stupid one footed trick. Don't exactly know how everything happened, don't really care to either. All I know is that I tore just about everything in my knee. This also marks the second time I've torn my ACL in my left knee.
> 
> So pissed. Obviously going to opt for surgery, cause there's no way I can't be active. Maybe if I was like 30 or 40 years older I could deal without it, but I'm 17, you know?
> 
> I just don't even know what to say or do at this point... Anyone else ever tear their ACL/MCL/PCL with miniscus damage all at the same time?


When you leave a foot out of the binding, you pretty much negate all advantages that snowboarding has over skiing when it comes to knee damage. Getting off the lift is one thing, but trying to do tricks? What did you expect to happen? You go one way, the board goes the other way, and you've got a jacked knee. With both feet in at least the board stays with you.

If this is the second time you've torn your ACL, then you've obviously had surgery before, so you know what it's like.

All I can suggest is that, yes, you go for the surgery, and you take your physical therapy very very seriously. Even if it's the stupidest, most tedious exercise in the world, if you ever want to be even close to 100% again, then do every last rep of every last exercise like clockwork.

EDIT: And don't be too proud to use a knee brace, it can help this from happening again.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Both my ACL's are gone. Reconstructed left, but didn't do the right knee.

Try looking for a DonJoy Ski ACL brace. It helps support it a lot. I board regular and wear the brace on my back leg. 

Like the Dr. says to you. Build the muscles around the knee to help take stress off the remaining ligaments.

When you said it was the second time you did this, did you already do a reconstruct on the knee?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

One of my buddies in my core riding group pulled his ACL while fracturing his FIBIA, closing day of Baker last year. Happened on the first full run when we were all popping off some rollers. He now has some titanium pins, and he's hoping to be able to ride again by next season, but we'll see. These kinds of injuries are rough man...just make sure you take everything slow. Resist the urge to push yourself and test out your knees prematurely. You don't want to extend the recovery process or worse, cause further permanent damage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I tore my acl from football about 2 years ago and never got the surgery. My orthapedist said I am fine as long as my knee doesnt slip out of place which it doesnt. If you dont need the surgery dont get it, but it sounds like you do. I'm 26 so I have some time before i decide to get the surgery. They say it gets worse if you dont get it fixed.

Good luck man.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

PopN said:


> Well today was a fun day = ) I essentially blew up my left knee trying some stupid one footed trick. Don't exactly know how everything happened, don't really care to either. All I know is that I tore just about everything in my knee. This also marks the second time I've torn my ACL in my left knee.
> 
> So pissed. Obviously going to opt for surgery, cause there's no way I can't be active. Maybe if I was like 30 or 40 years older I could deal without it, but I'm 17, you know?
> 
> I just don't even know what to say or do at this point... Anyone else ever tear their ACL/MCL/PCL with miniscus damage all at the same time?


The classic triad is ACL/MCL/miniscus.

The addition of the PCL is troublesome but not unworldly. Carson Palmer (NFL) had a knee repair done for the same injury.

First of all, count your lucky stars you didn't damage blood vessels and nerves in the region which could have threatened your lower leg viability going forward. Second, you will obviously require surgery. Your recovery will be more difficult and longer than the standard triad rehab.

In all honesty, your knee will never be the same. However, with good surgery and good rehab, you should be able to return to a normal life; and you should be able to return to the mountain. It'll take time. Hang in there, don't get discouraged. Listen to your Orthopedic surgeon, not friends or the internet!


----------

